# Anpflanzen ziemlich nervig?



## high55555 (6. Oktober 2008)

Moinsen,

mein ich das nur oder ist das anpflanzen ein bisserl schlecht designt? Also bevor ich zum ersten Lehrer gekommen bin um das zu lernen hatte ich so schätzungsweise 50 Samen im Inventar. Die so alle zu kultivieren, da kannst mal locker nen Vormittag einplanen. In dem man eigentlich nix anderes tut als zu warten. 

Lg


----------



## OmarRamo (6. Oktober 2008)

high55555 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> mein ich das nur oder ist das anpflanzen ein bisserl schlecht designt? Also bevor ich zum ersten Lehrer gekommen bin um das zu lernen hatte ich so schätzungsweise 50 Samen im Inventar. Die so alle zu kultivieren, da kannst mal locker nen Vormittag einplanen. In dem man eigentlich nix anderes tut als zu warten.
> 
> Lg



wieso warten, Samen rein und weiterspielen, eigentlich musst du zum reinen skillen nicht mal Erde, Wasser oder Dünger rein hauen. 
nur wenn du besondere Samen oder zusätzliche Ausbeute haben möchtest.

und wenn du den Skill erst ein mal auf 150 hast, hast du ja alle 4 Plätze zur Verfügung.

Gruß


----------



## seb74 (6. Oktober 2008)

Guck Dir mal die beiden Addons PlantMe und NimH an. Top zum spielen. Aber jeweils nur eins davon installieren. PlantMe finde ich zum Anpflanzen ein wenig besser, allerdings wird NIMH immer weiter geupdatet und hat den Vorteil neben Anpflanzen noch die anderen Berufe komfortabler zu machen.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (31. Oktober 2008)

Anpflanzen wurde bestimmt von findigen Psychologen ins Spiel implementiert. Ich nutze es immer damit ich mich nicht noch mehr aufrege. Ist wie fischen, bringt einen etwas runter.

Situation: In Tor Anroc klopft jeder auf Tanks, der Träger wird nicht geheilt und man sucht sich die Zwerge mit dem AoE Kick damit man auch ja in der Lava landet....dann gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten.

a.) Den SP Chat zuflammen und das Herzinfakt Risiko gleich mal wieder erhöhen
b.) Einfach mal die Töpfe rausholen und gemütlich hinter ner Säule ein paar Pflanzen hochziehen

Anpflanzen könnt ihr übrigens auch noch wenn ihr total besoffen von ner Party nach Hause kommt, aber nicht am nächsten Tag wundern wenn nur Schrott rausgekommen ist weil man mal wieder versucht hat 2 Stunden lang die Gießkannen ins Erde Fach zu legen.


----------



## Rogar (31. Oktober 2008)

gibts mit einem der addons ne option das er erde und kannen selber rein packt?

also zum skilln wenn man 20 ma das selbe pflanzt


----------



## [DM]Zottel (31. Oktober 2008)

Rogar schrieb:


> gibts mit einem der addons ne option das er erde und kannen selber rein packt?
> 
> also zum skilln wenn man 20 ma das selbe pflanzt



Nein, gibt es nicht. Ein Addon das automatisch Erde und Wasser hinzugibt würde als Bot Klassifziert. Also ein Dritt-Programm das Ingame Prozesse automatisiert und somit verboten ist und zum Account Ban führt.


----------



## Rogar (31. Oktober 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1170056' date='31.10.2008, 12:59']
> Nein, gibt es nicht. Ein Addon das automatisch Erde und Wasser hinzugibt würde als Bot Klassifziert. Also ein Dritt-Programm das Ingame Prozesse automatisiert und somit verboten ist und zum Account Ban führt.



aber genau das verstehe ich nicht. denn im gegensatz zum anpflanzen ist dies beim tränke brauen drin, solang du nen stack imventar hast bleiben die sachen in der leiste und er fragt dich sogar ob du nochma das selbe rezept ausführen willst. warum also nicht beim anpflanzen?!?


----------



## [DM]Zottel (31. Oktober 2008)

Rogar schrieb:


> aber genau das verstehe ich nicht. denn im gegensatz zum anpflanzen ist dies beim tränke brauen drin, solang du nen stack imventar hast bleiben die sachen in der leiste und er fragt dich sogar ob du nochma das selbe rezept ausführen willst. warum also nicht beim anpflanzen?!?



Weil es ein anderes Prinzip ist.

Pharmazie und Talismann Erstellung. Du legst alle Waren rein, und dann klickst du auf fertig und es wird gemacht. Bei Pharamzie hast dann auch den Wiederholungsbutton, nochmal machen.

Anpflanzen ist anders. Hier kommt es auf die Zeiten an. Wenn du einen Samen rein tust. Dann beginnt das Zeug zu wachsen. Du siehst ne Anzeige. Wenn du jetzt Boden, Wasser usw rein tust, wirst du merken, dass die Zeit pro Phase kürzer wird. Sprich, bei diesem Beruf kannst zum einen die Dauer und zum anderen das Ergebnis beeinflusssen. Ein Addon dass jetzt getimet auf die Zeiten immer die Fenster öffnet und die Zutaten reintut wäre eine automatisierung von Spielprozessen.


----------



## Piem (5. März 2009)

Wenn dir Anpflanzen zu langweilig ist dann mach das mal während dem Kampf! Dann gibts nen extra Wälzereintrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geht übrigens bei Talismanherstellung und Pharmazie auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur mal so am rande!

Naja Anpflanzen ist immer mit Zeit verbunden! Ich hab z.b. immer nebenher Qu´s gemacht! Dann kommt das einem gar nicht mehr so lange vor! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazril (10. März 2009)

Piem schrieb:


> Wenn dir Anpflanzen zu langweilig ist dann mach das mal während dem Kampf! Dann gibts nen extra Wälzereintrag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



echt gibt nen eintrag ?? is ja cool was für einen ??


----------



## Piem (13. März 2009)

Nazril schrieb:


> echt gibt nen eintrag ?? is ja cool was für einen ??



Jup gibt einen! Tja das is das problem man bekommt zwar Erfahrung und es steht im Wälzer drinne aber wenn man über den Titel geht steht da nur ??? -_-
Man bekommt auch nen Eintrag wenn man Gegner im Wasser Ausschlachtet/Plündert. Es gibt also noch einiges zu entdecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carpot (13. April 2010)

Der Titel für im Kampf anpflanzen heißt "Oh, schöne Blumen" glaube ich. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob man dafür einen Samen plfanzen, oder etwas ernten muss.


----------



## Phash (14. September 2010)

hmm wie issn das, wenn ich n "optimales Ergebnis" will, dann warte ich mit den Zutaten solange, bis die Zeit runtergelaufen ist?

Oder wie genau geht das?




momentan schmeiss ich alle Zutaten in den Topf und steck ihn wieder ins Inv um weiterzukämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mareike80 (4. Oktober 2010)

test?


----------



## Phash (6. Oktober 2010)

lustig!




btw. anpflanzen rockt!


----------

